# Aeration?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Does it pay? Everything I find on the net from the universities say there is no benefit. How about in the real world?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do it every year. Some years it does not really pay. Some years its huge. The biggest difference it seems to make is when we have a cold spring. Ideally I want to aerate than spread fertilizer and than get a nice rain to help put the fertilizer in the ground. The studies say it cost $10 or more per acre. I built my aerator and in fact rebuilding it right now. It cost me maybe $2/acre at most. The older the hay stand the better it can help. On average for me it might allow me to get at least one more bale per acre. 800-900 pound round bales. So yes I think it pays


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

In sod forming grass, I use a hay king, kinda sorta the same.....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I use mine to incorporate lime and fertilizer into no till ground. Preferably in this order: aerate, spreader truck, rain.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> In sod forming grass, I use a hay king, kinda sorta the same.....


I do the same....in a decent weather spring it gives me something to do and I feel like I've accomplished something. Don't know if it actually contributes much but it makes me happy. If I did it this year, all I'd accomplish is disturbing the ducks out in my fields and probably get the tractor stuck.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I run my aerator in the fall or early winter around Christmas time. I feel like that lets it get some moisture soaked in deep down.


----------

